# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  siemens rapid 2100 W (VS04G2100/06)

## bilste1965

Χαιρετώ όλους τους συμφορμίτες

Έχω την ηλεκτρική σκούπα του τίτλου και μετά από ένα "τροχαίο" μαζί της (έπεσα επάνω της ) έσπασε το πάνω καπάκι της .Έκτοτε σπάνε διαρκώς μικρά κομμάτια της με αποτέλεσμά κάποια στιγμή να σπάσει τελείως και να αχρήστευτεί. 
Την έχω συμμαζέψει κάπως αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν διορθώνεται ή δεν σταμάτησε. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει την εν λόγω σκούπα ή να την έχει σε αχρησία   λόγω κάποιου άλλου προβλήματος και να μην χρειάζεται το πάνω καπάκι της ώστε να μπορεί να μου το διαθέσει; 
Ή εάν γνωρίζεται κάποιον που να μπορώ να το προμηθευτώ. Η Siemens δεν το διαθέτει πια όπως με ενημέρωσαν. 
Το πλήρη στοιχεία της σκούπας είναι: 

Siemens rapid 2100w 
E-Nr VS04G2100/06
FD 8510 00363
TYPE VBBS550V20
851018
NOM 1900W
MAX 2100W      
Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες Siemens-Rapid-Staubsauger-Bordeaux-Rot-RAPID-EDITION-2100-W-_1.jpgSiemens-Rapid-Staubsauger-Bordeaux-Rot-RAPID-EDITION-2100-W-_2.jpgSiemens-Rapid-Staubsauger-Bordeaux-Rot-RAPID-EDITION-2100-W-_57.jpg2016-10-15 19.11.15.jpg
Εάν οι διαχειριστές κρίνουν ότι έπρεπε να ποστάρω το μήνυμα κάπου αλλού παρακαλώ ας το μεταφέρουν

----------


## klik

Αυτοκόλλητη μεμβράνη για προστασία βιβλίων δοκίμασες; Μέσα - έξω. Θα σταθεροποιήσει τα κομμάτια και δεν θα χάνει "λάδια".

----------


## bilste1965

> Αυτοκόλλητη μεμβράνη για προστασία βιβλίων δοκίμασες; Μέσα - έξω. Θα σταθεροποιήσει τα κομμάτια και δεν θα χάνει "λάδια".


 Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεσή απάντηση σου Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου  όμως  
Εκτός του ότι μου λείπουν κάποια κομμάτια που εκσφενδονίστηκαν στην τράκα (ίσως και από τα νευρά μου), και παρόλο που έχω βάλει έναν ιμάντα περιμετρικά για να συγκρατεί τα υπόλοιπα μέρη οποιαδήποτε άγαρμπη κίνηση - χτύπημα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να φεύγει και νέο κομμάτι . 
Προς το παρών κάνω δουλειά μου απλά δεν βλέπω να κρατάει πολύ ίσως γιατί φαίνεται σαν γερασμένο το πλαστικό της και έχει γίνει πολύ ευαίσθητό. 
Θα δοκιμάσω και την ιδέα σου  μήπως και συγκρατήσω ότι απέμεινε

----------


## stam1982

Περασε την με ριτυνη πολυεστερα.Βαλε ενα λεπτο φιλμ και συμπληρωσε με το κομματι που σου λειπει.Μεγαλη προσοχη γιατι στεγνωνει πολυ γρηγορα.

----------


## bilste1965

> Περασε την με ριτυνη πολυεστερα.Βαλε ενα λεπτο φιλμ και συμπληρωσε με το κομματι που σου λειπει.Μεγαλη προσοχη γιατι στεγνωνει πολυ γρηγορα.


Τελικά υπάρχουν πολλές καλές ιδέες 
Θα επιχειρήσω να ΄υλοποιήσω την ιδέα σου, μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο,  αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με πολυεστέρα .

----------


## bilste1965

καθαρά για ενημέρωση΄
Ενδιαφέρθηκα να αγοράσω το παραπάνω καπάκι
Η αντιπροσωπεία σταμάτησε την διάθεσή του σαν ανταλλακτικό.!!!

Σε after market βρήκα σε ελληνικό κατάστημα με παραγγελία από αποθήκη Γερμανίας 38,00€ και 2 εβδομάδες παράδοση .  
Τελικά σε κατάστημα με επισκευές ηλεκτρικών συσκευών βρήκα κουφάρι από Bosch sfera 2100w (βλάβη σε κινητήρα) που είναι ίδια με την δική μου Siemens rapid 2100w και έβαλα το καπάκι της στην δική μου. έγινε "νέα" σκούπα . 
Κόστος 10,00€

----------

